# Long ride from LGA to New Jersey + tipping question



## Chip (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm a Uber rider, not driver, and have a question. I just started using Uber a couple of weeks ago (they don't have it where I live, so I can only use when in bigger cities traveling for business). Anyway, I'm flying into LaGuardia in New York Monday and needing to catch a ride to Woodcliff Lakes, NJ for a meeting. The "special" rate the limo company associated with my meeting quoted is $200 and Uber estimated a normal fare rate between $100-120, so that is a no-brainer. But is the driver who picks me up at LGA gonna freak when they figure out where I want to go? Is there any chance they will straight up deny me a ride after I get in? It's in the middle of the day (11am local time) so not like I'm gonna cause anybody to miss hours of sleep or anything. I'm just a little more concerned than usual that my Uber experience might not work out as expected. Also, as a follow-up question, is tipping customary for most riders/drivers? Since Uber advertises itself as a tip-free service, I have never tipped prior to now and did not think it was expected. But reading some of the posts here I'm finding out that some riders do tip. Have I been pissing drivers off this whole time without knowing it? Do drivers give riders who do not tip poor reviews? I have been courteous during my rides in all other respects. Just curious. Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

1) He will not freak.
2) He won't deny you a ride.
3) If you are happy with his over-all performance, $10 tip would be nice.
4) If he gives you an attitude or complains in any way, do not tip him & rate him accordingly.

I think most Uber drivers will gladly take this trip...I would...


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

You're worrying too much. UberX cars at LGA are a dime a dozen, only a silly driver will refuse a $115-$135 fare (that's a more realistic estimate to your destination). Esp with Monday being a holiday, traffic is lighter anyways.

If the driver is nice and has a clean car....tip them whatever you feel like. Even a $10 will suffice, and a $20 will make the driver's day. It will take him/her about 60-75 minutes to drop you and another 45 to reach Manhattan. So a 2-hour deal for $120 isn't too shabby based on our NYC average earnings.

To put things into perspective, Uber cut will be about $30, $11-16 in tolls, $10-$15 in gas. So almost half of the fare will go towards just covering your driver's costs.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

GWB and TriBorough Bridge (is it Ed Koch now?) will total about $18.50, I believe...


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

I went to Kennedy from Jersey City today and the fare was $74
Almost 1 hour & 24 miles for lousy $74.
Minus tolls and Uber fees and net is about $42...
Now you have to come back to NJ (why is traffic coming back always crazy? Even if you pay $7.50 toll out of this $42 it's no picnic-not paying is almost suicide),
gas, wear & tear, etc. and the inside of the car gets all steamed up without the heater...
*This is totally, **#@%&ing** TRAViSTY !!!*


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> I went to Kennedy from Jersey City today and the fare was $74
> Almost 1 hour & 24 miles for lousy $74.
> Minus tolls and Uber fees and net is about $42...
> Now you have to come back to NJ (why is traffic coming back always crazy? Even if you pay $7.50 toll out of this $42 it's no picnic-not paying is almost suicide),
> ...


I have wrote about this before too. NJ>JFK is a joke and a loser all around. It's typically $70 and at minimum you lose 1 1/2 hours even if it's a early morning run. Any time after 7am on weekdays and a RT will take 2 1/2 to 3 hours. It is a loser job for the NJ drivers at $70. And like you said, RT tolls can be as high as $20, plus $12 for Uber, $12-15 in gas. It's a shitty $70-$75 run for a mere $25-$30 and up to 3 hours wasted.

PLUS you can get hassled by the aggressive PAPD at JFK.

I will not blame any driver for refusing JFK and LGA fares at the customer's face since we can't know the destination before hand. The low earning, time wastage, and dealing with PAPD is not worth it unless it's a pre-5am run.


----------

